

Show HN: A database for rollercoasters from all around the world - BaptisteGreve
http://rcdb.com/

======
uberneo
I saw the terms of use and its mentioned there that "The rcdb grants
permission for users to freely distribution the data contained within the
Roller Coaster DataBase" .. but can't see a direct dump link for the database
.. do you mean if the user scrape the data and save in their own db and then
they are allowed to freely distribute it further ??

------
joezydeco
RCDB has been around nearly 20 years. Was there something new to show us?

